
‘Instead of Coronavirus, Hunger Will Kill Us.’ A Global Food Crisis Looms - samspenc
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/22/world/africa/coronavirus-hunger-crisis.html
======
rimutaka
"This hunger crisis, experts say, is global and caused by a multitude of
factors [...]: the sudden loss in income for countless millions who were
already living hand-to-mouth; the collapse in oil prices;"

Lower oil prices contribute to hunger?

~~~
gvhst
From the standpoint of a developing nation which relies on oil as a large
chunk of the state’s income / portion of the economy, yes

